# Question on Attapulgite clay in Scotts soil amendment



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi all,

If you haven't yet seen the product, it's here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=7921#p133588

I wanted to try it out, but I see it has clay in it. My soil is sandy loam, and not clay. Could this product be a bad idea, due to filling in the spaces between the sand particles and thereby compacting the soil, or possibly blocking cation exchange sites somehow? I was shocked that they put clay in it if it's supposed to be for all soil types.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Actually might be good for sandy soils.

http://geohellas.com/products/soil-improvers/aglev-si-100/


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Actually might be good for sandy soils.
> 
> http://geohellas.com/products/soil-improvers/aglev-si-100/


That's interesting, even though it's from the seller of the product.

But I still wonder if it's likely to mess up the soil structure. Anyone have any ideas based on theory or practice?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone else? Kind of want to try the stuff.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

When we build putting greens, we allow for a small percentage of clay in the rootzone - less than 3% by volume.

If you're looking to increase the cec / water holding cap of your profile, this will help it. However, the addition of OM will also accomplish that goal. Adding a small amount of clay isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

So I am seeing Scotts foundation soil conditioner pop up in all the box stores. What is it? A more expensive Scotts version of milorganite?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Bigdrumnc green had the same question in this thread. I merged the topics.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It has volcanic ash, coconut husk biochar and attapulgite clay.


----------

